# HowStuffWorks: How the Amazon Kindle Works



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Hadn't seen this posted anywhere, but thought you might be interested:

How the Amazon Kindle Works
http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/amazon-kindle.htm


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks,

it's very cool!

Marci


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks,  that was a fascinating article.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Glad you liked! I do like browsing How Stuff Works.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Excellent!  I wondered how the e-ink technology worked.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow. So that is how Eink works. I learned something new today!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very interesting article! I finally tried the Minesweeper! Not as easy without a mouse, but I won!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats! I know it's there but couldn't figure out how to move.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

the thumb wheel moves up and down quickly, but the keyboard controls are as follows:

I = up
J = left
K = down
L = right
M = mark or unmark bomb
Space Bar = uncover square
R = reset game

Menu = gives options to change size of board and number of bombs


----------

